# Igf1 lr3 ,bac water, dosage / mixing



## Johnnyjuliano (Feb 15, 2016)

Alright newbie here don't hate , so what I got is 30ml bac water , 1 mg of Igf 1 lr3 ,1 ml insulin syringe 28 gauge & 3ml syringe. How much would I have to fill 3ml syringe or is it okay to do it with the insulin , does it matter ? Point is how much bac water would have to be filled in the syringe . An once done reconstituted how would you convert it to get 25 mcg in the insulin syringe ? Thanks .


----------



## mac10chap (Feb 15, 2016)

http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-hgh-insulin-questions/284555-reconstitution-igf-1-lr3.html

Check out the second post.  By the way, a lot of people will tell you that it needs to be reconstituted with AA, not BAC.  However, if you can go through a vial in a couple weeks, you will be fine.  I've only ever used BAC with my IFG and never had a problem.


----------



## emcewen (May 19, 2016)

Don't bother with igf-1. You will not get the real stuff. From research and asking around in my gym, it's all fake. The real stuff will cost more if not the same than real gh

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

